# if it weren't for the mountains washington would suck



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

i'm new to washington and and fairly new to snowboarding. i love the sport and have picked up on it quick. i am in the military and looking for some civilians to hang with. most military people are... well... they're military i'll leave it at that. i'm also not very good at introductions.


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

an unrelated question: is tacoma really as bad as i hear? someone told me that tacoma was the murder capital per capita in the US. i always thought of greater seattle as pretty much vancouver, but with mexicans and blacks (and way, waaaay fewer asians lol).

maybe a pacific northwest mini meet next season? there are a million ski hills in the region.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

I was out that area before for a wedding, didnt seem bad. I thought there where a lot of asians plus the main Buddhist temple is out there in Seattle.


My sisters moving out there soon. Im hoping to visit her as many times as I can in the winter to check out the snowboarding. Are there a lot of ski areas in the general Seattle vicinity?


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

i'm so down for some summer riding at hood...palmer wasn't open yet when i was there in february -- i'm guessing that's what they run in the summer? is anything open that late at meadows?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah there is snowqualmie, crystal, and stevens pass. baker and mt. hood are only a couple of hours away as well.


----------

